# Where to go for information?



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I know nothing about the subject and will probably never be able to use a front projector unless I move. Even so where does one go about getting educated about this? Is there a FAQ? 
This sounds like some real neat stuff. 

-john


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

We are in the process of setting up the forum. We should be ready shortly. :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

fibreKid said:


> I know nothing about the subject and will probably never be able to use a front projector unless I move. Even so where does one go about getting educated about this? Is there a FAQ?
> This sounds like some real neat stuff.
> 
> -john


To get you started, you might want to take a look at Mark's Blog...Lots of info. about setting up for CIH..

http://cavx.blogspot.com/2006/11/marks-home-theatre-projects-cih.html


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

:T Wow good info. Thank you for the tip....

I want one, :hissyfit: Well I would love to have one if I had the room but now I have an idea about what it's about.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

And I would like to thank Prof for inviting me to be a part of this great community. Now that we are all up and running, I look forward to sharing my knowledge of CIH with all that come here...

Mark


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Mark..Good to have you on board..

Your experience and knowledge of anamorphic projection will be of great help to us all, particularly those of us who are new to this type of projection system..


----------



## tigerpawgt (Dec 5, 2006)

Take a look at Panamorphs website. They have a "how it works" page that provides good visuals on how the vertical & horizontal stretch process works.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Did you also see the short video they have done now?

Mark


----------

